# Matt's Block



## kalaeb

After thinning the herd, here is what is left:

View attachment 3250


I will post individual pics of these later, but first have to show some others.


----------



## kalaeb

Please bear with my attempt at photography. I have not seen natural daylight in some time so kitchen lighting is what it gets. 

CCK 1303 with ironwood handle:

View attachment 3251


Other veggie cleaver:

View attachment 3252


----------



## kalaeb

Some of my grandparents knives, some of which I had to re-handle:

View attachment 3253


Forgecraft Slicer:

View attachment 3254


Forgecraft boning:

View attachment 3255


Forgecraft 210:

View attachment 3256


----------



## kalaeb

Tojiro bread knife:

View attachment 3257


No name cheese knife:

View attachment 3258


----------



## sachem allison

kalaeb said:


> Some of my grandparents knives, some of which I had to re-handle:
> 
> View attachment 3253
> 
> 
> Forgecraft Slicer:
> 
> View attachment 3254
> 
> 
> Forgecraft boning:
> 
> View attachment 3255
> 
> 
> Forgecraft 210:
> 
> View attachment 3256


 I love my 10" forgecraft chef knife


----------



## kalaeb

Tojiro 210:

View attachment 3259


Fu Rin Ka Zan 270:

View attachment 3260


----------



## kalaeb

Carter 7.6 sun:

View attachment 3261


Carter Nakiri:

View attachment 3262


----------



## mattrud

I love the broadwell.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Pretty fancy handles on a few of these. That bread knife of yours looks like a million bucks!


----------



## TB_London

Nice work on the handles, some mighty fine pieces you have


----------



## mano

Excellent, all around. What's the wood on the Carter?


----------



## kalaeb

The wood on the Carter is a buckeye burl filled with copper resin filling the voids. The ferrule is the same copper resin so up close the transition from the block to the ferrule flows well.


----------



## Eamon Burke

That Broadwell certainly is an eye-catcher, isn't it?

Such fancy pants handles on these!


----------



## WillC

Lovely Collection Matt, the re-handle you have done on the Carter is really special.


----------



## mhenry

+1 on the carter very nice set Matt


----------



## kalaeb

Couple of better pics, not taken by me. 

Yoshikane Marukoyoshi 270 Suji w/Marko Tsourkan handle:

View attachment 3280


John Jones W2 Veggie cleaver:

View attachment 3281


Beatty #3:

View attachment 3282


----------



## kalaeb

David Broadwell Gyuto:

View attachment 3283


Devin Thomas Mystery Carbon San Mai Gyuto:

View attachment 3284


Pierre Rodrigue Damasteel Paring:

View attachment 3285


----------



## Andrew H

The patina on the John Jones cleaver is special. Very nice collection, Matt.


----------



## mr drinky

Nice knives Matt. Btw, I have a damasteel parer just like the one you have. I haven't posted photos of it yet though.

k.


----------



## Kyle

Andrew H said:


> The patina on the John Jones cleaver is special. Very nice collection, Matt.



I was thinking the same thing. Almost like an abstract painting or something. Cool stuff!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

The Carter is amazing, would do anything for it. The Broadwell is an impressive piece.


----------



## mhenry

And that Yoshikane WOW!


----------



## kalaeb

Thanks all. Hopefully, if its a good year, I will add some to it. Plus, I just picked up some awesome wood that is going to look great on the Carter nakiri.


----------



## Line cooked

Nice collection Matt


----------



## gentlecook

nice stose =)

please show up the specs/sizes on this "Fu Rin Ka Zan 270"

View attachment 3260


----------



## tk59

Nice collection, Matt. I was given an old (not sure how old) 10" carbon steel chef's knife that looks almost exactly like the Forgecraft 210 but all it says on it is "TAIWAN" on the right side.


----------



## kalaeb

Been slacking at posting here.

Devin Thomas 270 mm PM stainless San Mai:


----------



## Lefty

Matt, you and mike have inspired me. One, go to your houses and steal your knives (Mike...I swear I won't do it while making knives at your place). Two, post my ACTUAL meager collection. Maybe I'll work on it tomorrow.

The DT looks amazing!


----------



## kalaeb

Just got this Masamoto KS, I thought about keeping the Ho wood handle, but decided to give my first go at a Wa instead:


----------



## kalaeb

Rader:






Photo taken by Ryan Weeks


----------



## markenki

Sick.


----------



## jigert

markenki said:


> Sick.


What he said


----------



## Jmadams13

Lefty said:


> Matt, you and mike have inspired me. One, go to your houses and steal your knives (Mike...I swear I won't do it while making knives at your place). Two, post my ACTUAL meager collection. Maybe I'll work on it tomorrow.
> 
> The DT looks amazing!



You should post your collection. Before you "obtain" some new knives, lol


----------



## mhenry

That Rader WOW! Very nice job on the wa too


----------



## kalaeb

Not going to say anything else about it, except its roughed out, the maker has been great to work with and I am very excited.


----------



## JMac

Rader?


----------



## Lefty

Marr?


----------



## Notaskinnychef

i should stop looking on this site, just inspires far too much jealousy lol


----------



## kalaeb

Hehe, Not a Rader, or a Marr, Does Adam do integrals? 

Skinny Chef, living in Victoria makes me jealous. 

Will post final pics when it gets finished.


----------



## Customfan

Marr integral gyuto! :knife:

http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/user/customfan1/media/IMG_3618_zps941898f9.jpg.html


----------



## kalaeb

This was probably one of my first knives my grandfather gave to me, the old scales finally got to the point where they were not usable, so I gave it some new bog oak shoes...


----------



## Dusty

Very smart looking handle. I love the liners.


----------



## Von blewitt

Looks great Matt! You really managed to keep the classic look but smartened it up.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Another lovely piece of work Matt.


----------



## Jmadams13

Love that resto. Not that I don't like wa conversions on classic vintage, but there is just something about keeping it as original as possible. nice choice with the bog oak.


----------

